# Dog creatine



## Grimes (Apr 29, 2009)

While shopping for dog toys on eBay, I came across a guy selling creatine for dogs.

I've taken the stuff myself, and it works wonders. However I'm wondering if there is any reason to give a dog muscle gaining supplements, maybe weight pulling? 

Or is this stuff for the thugs needing a puffed up bully to compensate for something?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmm Here are a couple articles
Creatine and Dogs
The Use of Creatine in Dogs & Cats
Stress in Dogs


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no you dont need creatine for dogs. just a high quailty kibble and good genetics and time and excerise with your dog. you dont need supplements they wont do anything extra for your dog


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The only suppliment I use is Salmon Oil 
I am also a NASM Personal Trainer, I only recommended creatine to body building clients for muscle repair. Other than that its not something I would use.


----------



## Grimes (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I will be honest I was more then a little surprised to see supplements like creatine being sold for dogs.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

when i use creatine i notice more water retention then muscle gain. and more water weight. sure it helps with muscle recovery, but im pretty sure my dogs arent suffering from lactic acid soreness from muscle teardown after we get back from working them. if anything they wanna run laps around the apartment!

a good vitamin mix kibble with a decent amount of protein is really all thats needed.


now somthing like nitrous oxide supplements to increase oxygenated bloodflow during a weightpull competition is somthing id think about but only if its in the rules to do so. whenever i use NO XPLODE or somthing of that nature i seem to be able to focus more and pound out more reps, maybe the dogs could use it for the same reason. THIS IS NOT AN EDUCATED IDEA, i just thout about it after reading this thread. anybody have any ideas?


----------



## nonstop99 (Aug 31, 2015)

*I agree.*

Yea I totally agree with you.



intensive said:


> when i use creatine i notice more water retention then muscle gain. and more water weight. sure it helps with muscle recovery, but im pretty sure my dogs arent suffering from lactic acid soreness from muscle teardown after we get back from working them. if anything they wanna run laps around the apartment!
> 
> a good vitamin mix kibble with a decent amount of protein is really all thats needed.
> 
> now somthing like nitrous oxide supplements to increase oxygenated bloodflow during a weightpull competition is somthing id think about but only if its in the rules to do so. whenever i use NO XPLODE or somthing of that nature i seem to be able to focus more and pound out more reps, maybe the dogs could use it for the same reason. THIS IS NOT AN EDUCATED IDEA, i just thout about it after reading this thread. anybody have any ideas?


----------

